# Réparation:remplacer la coque alu



## stéphane33 (25 Août 2010)

J aimerais savoir quels sont les moyens pour remplacer la coque arrière d' un iPad. Celle ci ayant subi nombreuses rayures et un petit coup sur le coté. Existe t il des specialistes pour ce genre de réparation ?
Merci d' avance


----------

